# We Will Rock You. Versione veloce. Queen. Video.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)

I Queen, la celebre band glam rock inglese, ha diffuso un video con una nuova versione dell'altrettanto celebre canzone We Will Rock You in versione "veloce".

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## wfiesso (27 Ottobre 2016)

Bella è bella, ma la versione originale è roba da orgasmo


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2016)

Giá suonata dal vivo a montreal e pubblicata nel disco del concerto rock in montrel
Tanta roba


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2016)

Questa è la dimostrazione che L arrangiamento è il 70% della canzone . Fatta così non avrebbe avuto mai il successo che ha avuto l originale .... e io ne so qualcosa


----------

